# Drucken unter Vb.net



## enter (11 August 2008)

Da ich  noch Anfänger unter vb.net bin hab ich mal ne Frage habe hier ein Excel Arbeitsblatt dieses möchte ich gerne wenn ich einen Button drücke automatisch an einen festen drucken schicken  und ausdrucken -  bloß wie geht das ?
Danke


----------



## seeba (11 August 2008)

http://www.mycsharp.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=19410&hilight=Formulare+automatisch+erzeugen


----------

